# [Important] Mac os 10.4.10 et les logiciels de virtualisation



## Tarul (29 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous,
Depuis la sortie de mac os 10.4.10, nos logiciels de virtualisation les plus connus ont des probl&#232;mes avec les p&#233;riph&#233;riques USB.

Voici un &#233;tat des lieux :

Parallels : Le bug est &#233;videment reconnut, mais il n'est pas corrig&#233; &#224; l'heure o&#249; j'&#233;cris ses lignes. Comme vous pouvez le lire, i*ls d&#233;conseillent fortement de passer en 10.4.10 pour ceux qui auraient parallels 2.5(build 3188 &#224; 3212)*
Pour ceux qui ont la v3, pas de probl&#232;mes.
Ils auraient corrig&#233; le probl&#232;me, mais ils n'ont pas encore diffus&#233; le correctif.


> Dear Customers,
> 
> Apple has recently released a 10.4.10 update for Mac OS X.
> Among its features it contains some serious modifications to the USB devices handling code.
> ...



Pour Vmware, le probl&#232;me est connut et corrig&#233; dans la version beta 4.1 de vmware fusion.


Voil&#224; en esp&#233;rant que cela vous aide &#224; y voir plus clair.
J'effacerai ce message dans quelques temps.


----------



## Tarul (3 Juillet 2007)

Voici un premier retour sur une diffussion d'une correction pour la version 2.5. N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; pr&#233;venir si cela a fonctionn&#233; chez ou pas.


PierreduSemi a dit:


> Ce matin,
> 
> Par la recherche de mise &#224; jour de Parallels Desktop 2.5 fran&#231;ais, passage de la Build 3188 &#224; la 3214.
> 
> Tout refonctionne avec Mc OSX.4.10, les ports USB n'indiquent plus qu'ils sont utilis&#233;s par une autre application.


----------

